# BEWARE at Hoover walnut boat ramp



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I got there at 6 am this morning and returned at 11 to the boat ramp to find my Catalytic converter saw zalled off and they cut into my coolant line.I filed a police report,good news was that bass were coming out of the water eating little minnows.I caught some with pop r's and inline rooster tails.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Did you report it to the rangers too? They are there a lot.


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

which one is that? I'm heading there tomorrow but I don't know what's what on that lake. Last time there I launched from the ramp by the sunbury road bridge as was planning on doing that again tomorrow, unless someone can point me to a better launch since I'll be solo and I don't know where to tie up while I park the car.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

That is pretty ballsy to hit a boat ramp on a Saturday morning, but they have also hit at crowded shopping malls during broad daylight. 

Remember to report any suspicious people and cars as that is how they'll get caught.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that bt. Cant stand thieves.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

hope i don't run into them doing that to my ride.... it might be the end of ............you know


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

its the ramp closest to the dam right along the road.I guess I need a low rider so it wont happen.I did make a police report and he said its usually breakins at the parking lot down by the dam.As far as fishing.I had fun looking for bass busting minnows out of the water.They were eating them all around me just feet from the boat.I nailed some on pop r's


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

sorry to hear that some thugs hit you up... maybe they will meet thier match next time and we will hear about them on the news at 11pm....THIEVES ARE PATHETIC AND STEALING FROM A FISHERMAN IS EVEN WORSE... hope i never meet them....


----------



## staffman (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problems. It proves that there are idiots every where.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah I wish I would have caught them.I have 2 anchors and alot of rope....lol


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, that is real ballzzy considering that ramp is out in the open right by Sunbury Rd. and there is nothing to hide behind. Surprised someone didn't see them.


----------



## 11B in ohio (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone prob did see them, but to the average person passing by it prob looked like someone working on their own car.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Stinks. Sorry to hear about your experience at that ramp. Last year, someone tried to steal my trailer rims while I was on the lake. That could have been a really fun day. :-(

One thing I would recommend NOT doing ....never announce in a public forum (including this one) your plans to fish somewhere. Someone on this board or a lurker may be targeting you and your boat. Especially if they know when you plan to start/stop fishing. I think I may have done that last year before I fished Hoover....kinda got me thinking about that.

Just stick with retrospective fishing reports!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I started a new thread in the Tips & Tricks forum to list some of the things we can do to reduce our chances of becoming a target. Please feel free to add to the list. A victim's hindsight is 20/20.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=180233


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What the BLEEEEEEP! Man.. First I've heard of that. Ballsy? Stupid if you ask me. AS much crap that seems to happen at hoovers ramps, you'd think we'd get some cameras installed or something. It couldn't cost that much. I don't even want to fish there now.

http://www.panasonic.com/business/p...rity-cameras/wireless-cameras/BB-HCM371A.aspx

A couple guys with these will get the message across. Looking into purchasing one now.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What the BLEEEEEEP! Man.. First I've heard of that. Ballsy? Stupid if you ask me. AS much crap that seems to happen at hoovers ramps, you'd think we'd get some cameras installed or something. It couldn't cost that much. I don't even want to fish there now.
> 
> http://www.panasonic.com/business/p...rity-cameras/wireless-cameras/BB-HCM371A.aspx
> 
> A couple guys with these will get the message across. Looking into purchasing one now.


theres no money in that.The park patrol is more interested in catching parking violations and other violations than catching criminals


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that man. From someone who had his car stolen I know it sucks when worthless lowlifes steal your stuff. 
On a side note I see you still managed to give a fishing report following your report on being robbed. That is dedication.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

robertj298 said:


> theres no money in that.The park patrol is more interested in catching parking violations and other violations than catching criminals


I disagree unless you look at it in the most simplistic terms. If I don't come to the lake at all because of vandalism, there's no chance of even giving me a ticket. Bottom line is I wont fish Hoover at all until I see something about stepped up patrols or the like. The whole area will hurt if you chase away the fishermen.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

man, that really sucks...especially since cats dont even net a decent amount of money nowadays--they must have really been lowlifes. anyone thought of running a sting or something? see if anyone takes the bait, then you could go the videotape/citizens arrest or take it into your own hands.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

gerb said:


> man, that really sucks...especially since cats dont even net a decent amount of money nowadays--they must have really been lowlifes. anyone thought of running a sting or something? see if anyone takes the bait, then you could go the videotape/citizens arrest or take it into your own hands.


Im getting one of those remote cameras I linked. I'll be my own little sting operation. Lowlife idiots beware. Your next catalytic converter could be your last.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Im getting one of those remote cameras I linked. I'll be my own little sting operation. Lowlife idiots beware. Your next catalytic converter could be your last.


Let me know how it works. How would you monitor it while fishing? Does it record?

"Smile, you are on camera" sticker on your windows would also be a bit of a deterrent!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

robertj298 said:


> theres no money in that.The park patrol is more interested in catching parking violations and other violations than catching criminals


One of the silliest and least accurate posts I've ever seen....


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> One of the silliest and least accurate posts I've ever seen....


Maybe to you but when you look at all the serious crimes going on in that area,I've personally seen a drug transaction plus all the ones you read about and I never hear of anyone busted for these crimes but have heard of all the minor violations for parking and such givin there


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

Come on now: THERE ARE NO DRUGS IN WESTERVILLE....RIGHT????


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> One of the silliest and least accurate posts I've ever seen....


I got to say I have to agree with you


----------



## marley.r (Aug 4, 2011)

This link may be of interest to all Hoover fisherman. I find it a little humorous as well...

Hoover Incident Report


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

marley.r said:


> This link may be of interest to all Hoover fisherman. I find it a little humorous as well...
> 
> Hoover Incident Report


Wow I must have been wrong in my earlier post. With all these serious crimes going on I can see how the patrols wouldn't have time for petty stuff such as drug deals , stolen property and vandalism


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> Wow I must have been wrong in my earlier post. With all these serious crimes going on I can see how the patrols wouldn't have time for petty stuff such as drug deals , stolen property and vandalism


lol, yep, real busy with all those serious crimes like wading, swimming, fireworks and horsepower violations.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks to my new buddy over at Spankys auto repair on Groveport rd giving me a great deal on fixing my exhaust I am back on the road and ready to fish again.Heading to Seneca lake tomorrow


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

did you have him hook up an electrical shock system to the converter for the next idiot/victim... ha ha ha... i would really install an alarm on your truck as well... check out sound investment on main street they are a good deal. i had one put in my tundra: a combo kit with remote start as well. those crooks will be heard at least and then normal citizens will know that they are stealing from my truck and something is out of place...just my 2 cents.


----------



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

I had the same thing happen with our Honda Pilot at the Park & Ride on I-70 and 13 by Thornville. My wife left it there and took my daughter to a concert, then it sounded like a dragster when she started it up after getting back. We reported it to the Highway Patrol and their response was, "yeah, they've been stealing a lot of them from there" 
It happens everywhere I guess, some creep gets $80 to buy an oxycontin, and I have to pay $300 to fix my car.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

support the death penalty everyone..... lets revamp our court systems and penal systems so that i dont feel bad about who i support in there. let's eliminate some of the trash and the world would be a great place to live....anyone out there agree then post with me...


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

The worst part is not the theft, it's that these scumbags are breeding more scumbags by the half dozen. I feel sorry for the babies that are being born to good parents in these times.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bman said:


> Let me know how it works. How would you monitor it while fishing? Does it record?
> 
> "Smile, you are on camera" sticker on your windows would also be a bit of a deterrent!


Yes it records and acts as a server. Wifi signal can be picked up quite a distance over open water.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Parking areas should have surveillance regardless if state park or not. Our tax dollars at work


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nine year old thread.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Too funny....


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang got me again


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Don't have to worry about that now,. Entrance from Sunbury was roped off earlier this week. No one is parking there.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------

